# Commencal Supreme Dh Atheron Replica 2011 oder lieber aufs Neue Warten :D



## Rampage2 (10. März 2011)

Also ich möchte mal wissen ob ich mir lieber das 2011 er oder das neue 2012 er supreme dh kaufen soll. 
Was ist anders ?
Macht es viel aus ?
Erfahrungen mit dem jetzigen Supreme Dh Atherton Edition. 
Danke


----------



## momerx (16. März 2011)

Das jetzige ist endgeil. Fast schon verspielt, aber trotzdem laufruhig. Superhandlich und schön stabil in der Luft, mit dem Gefühl von unendlichen Reserven......alle aus dem Team lieben es !!!

...die Frage die Du Dir stellen solltest ist die : wann will ich fahren...

...ich denke nicht das Du das Rädchen noch vor bzw. in der Saison bekommst...mein Tip: sept-okt wenns schnell geht...

...wenn Du das Geld hast...kaufen...wenn Du noch sparen musst...warten...vielleicht aufs 2013er, das wird noch besser !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

